# Is a C50 that much better than a C40?



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

Okay, I have a really nice 2002 B-Stay C40. It's a great bike that's still in fantastic shape. It fits well, looks sharp (Rabobank colors), and does everything that I would expect it to do. In fact, I can't think of a single thing that it is really lacking.

However, prices on lightly used C50s have begun to come down and there have been a few great deals recently. I've begun to lust after a C50 in the Navigators, natural, or Rabobank paint schemes. 

So, here is my question to those that have had both C40s and C50s: Is there really that big of a difference between the two? I'm aware of the technical changes, but can you REALLY feel significant differences between the two bikes in handling, ride, and responsiveness? 

I'm just wondering if I should even bother looking for a C50 or just stick with my tried and true classic until it's a bit more worn out.

Any input would be appreciated.

Thanks!

Texbike


----------



## Cyclingisalive (Jun 22, 2008)

The C50 is not better than the C40 - it is just as good and different than the C40 - you will NOT be disappointed if you get a C50!


----------



## eff_dee (Mar 25, 2008)

Pez offers their opinion on the matter:

http://www.pezcyclingnews.com/default.asp?pg=fullstory&id=1862


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

eff_dee said:


> Pez offers their opinion on the matter:
> 
> http://www.pezcyclingnews.com/default.asp?pg=fullstory&id=1862


The C50 goes to 11.


----------



## robert (Dec 8, 2004)

I have both a C 40 and a C 50 and ride both regularly. The C 50 is a much better bike.


----------



## Professor funk (Sep 28, 2008)

The C-40 had a long lineage. It took that long to find an improvement, because it was such a top bike. Now the C-50 is having a long life for the same reason. It's simply a wonderful machine. I love mine, and as soon as Colnago make any significant improvement to warrant a new version, I'll be in the rush to own a C-60, oh yes.


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

Professor funk said:


> The C-40 had a long lineage. It took that long to find an improvement, because it was such a top bike. Now the C-50 is having a long life for the same reason. It's simply a wonderful machine. I love mine, and as soon as Colnago make any significant improvement to warrant a new version, I'll be in the rush to own a C-60, oh yes.



C60? Is that the EPS..?.


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

Master Steel came out in 1984.
C40 in 1994.
C50 in 2004.
So I expect C60 in 2014.


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

Master Steel came out in 1984.
C40 in 1994.
C50 in 2004.
So I expect C60 in 2014.

I'm going to start saving!


----------



## ctam (Apr 21, 2003)

A little birdy told me the C55 is coming out this year to replace the C50....


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

we need more info...... and can you substantiate your source?


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

MERAKMAN said:


> Master Steel came out in 1984.
> C40 in 1994.
> C50 in 2004.
> So I expect C60 in 2014.
> ...


You forgot there was C35, so new Cxx every 5 years is possible and that means C55 might be here any moment


----------

